# Ecran gris-blanc démarrage iBook G4



## flav04 (24 Mai 2008)

Bonjour, 
J'ai un iBook G4 1.33Ghz, 256 mo de RAM, 60 HDD et, depuis quelques temps, j'avais un message qui me demandait de redémarrer le PC. N'ayant rien trouver de pertinent sur le net et m'y connaissant pas du tout en Mac, j'ai décidé de réinstallé Mac osx 10.4.6. Au moment de passer au second d'installation, l'ordinateur ne voulait pas prendre ce second CD en compte et me demandait de rebooter. Je l'ai fait mais cette fois, j'obtiens une page grise-blanche qui me dit les chose suivantes:

Invalid memory access at SRR0: ff8486a4 . SRR1: 00003030
To continue booting, type "mac-boot" and press return 
To shut down, type "shut down" and press return 
Reducing sustem power... 

J'ai donc suivi ce processus mais j'obtiens une page avec un point d'interrogation au milieu qui succède à un cygle sourire, et ce indéfiniment. 
J'ai donc essayé de booter sur le cd en pressant C mais rien. Je doutais alors que mes CD soient bootable. Un ami ayant la même version de Tiger, il m'a passé ces CD pour tester avant d'investir eventuellement dans des CD mais rien de plus.


Je suis un peu perdu, si quelqu'un a une idée à me soumettre je suis preneur. 
Merci d'avance et désolé si la solution est déjà sur le forum mais je n'ai rien vu. 
flavien​


----------



## flav04 (25 Mai 2008)

Personne n'a une idée qui pourrait m'aider à résoudre mon problème.
Merci d'avance​


----------



## jerG (25 Mai 2008)

C'est assez inquiétant qu'il ne boot plus sur le DVD d'installation. Comme tu as fais une tentative d'installation qui a échouée, c'est normal que tu obtiennes une page avec un dossier avec un point d'interrogation car il n'a plus de dossier système complet pour démarrer correctement. 

Il faudrait arriver à booter sur un CD/DVD ou éventuellement sur un disque Firewire équipé de Tiger pour faire un test hardware de ta machine (avec utilitaire disque, tester le disque dur et lecteur optique notamment).


----------



## flav04 (25 Mai 2008)

Merci pour la réponse jerG. Je ne m'y connais pas vraiment en mac. Sais-tu comment je peux obtenir un tel CD? Je me demandais si en installant tiger sur le disque dur à partir d'un autre mac ne permettrait t il pas de résoudre le problème??


----------



## jerG (25 Mai 2008)

flav04 a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse jerG. Je ne m'y connais pas vraiment en mac. Sais-tu comment je peux obtenir un tel CD? Je me demandais si en installant tiger sur le disque dur à partir d'un autre mac ne permettrait t il pas de résoudre le problème??



Un CD/DVD bootable tu en as un : celui avec lequel tu as tenté de réinstaller Tiger. Ton ami t'as passer les siens et ça n'a pas démarrer non plus. Et c'est bien là le problème. Que se passe-t-il lorsque tu démarres avec la touche "c" enfoncée?

Pour ce qui est d'installer Tiger directement non,  par contre tester ton disque dur via l'autre mac oui : démarre le tien en mode cible (touche "T" enfoncée au démarrage), il sera reconnu comme DD externe par le second mac et tu pourras au moins tester le bon fonctionnement de ton DD voir le reformater, et retenter une installation "clean".


----------



## flav04 (25 Mai 2008)

Avec la touche c enfoncée, ça ne change rien. Pour ce qui est du disque dur, j'ai essayé de le retirer et avec un autre disque dur viege. Le résultat est identique. Est ce que ça le met hors de cause pour autant?? En tout cas, merci beaucoup pour tes réponses.


----------



## jerG (25 Mai 2008)

ça commence à sentir mauvais... D'autant que tu as dû t'amuser à démonter le DD d'origine et en réinstaller un DD neuf à l'intérieur de l'iBook, pour l'avoir fait c'est pas ce que j'ai connu de plus facile. 

Mais que se passe-t-il vraiment quand tu démarres avec la touche "c" enfoncée, j'aimerai bien savoir. On parle du disque dur mais c'est peut-être ton lecteur optique qui rend l'âme...


----------



## flav04 (25 Mai 2008)

Je t'enverrai par mail demain une photo de ce qui se passe quand je boote en appuyant sur C avec un CD dedans. J'ai un message qui demande de taper mac-boot mais ca fait rien.
bonne soirée et merci​


----------

